#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Underrated Tamil movies

## Karikaalan

Some of my favourite Tamil films have been utter failure in box office collection. Some of them are Aayirathil oruvan , anbe sivam, puthupettai and the list goes on. Failure of these type of movies have lead the producers invest more in masala films. What do you guys think the reason behind this? Why do movies in different genre take time to be appreciated specially in Tamil cinema?

----------


## Shana

Don't even start about the flop of AAyirathil oruvan and Anbe sivam. Those two movies deserved a lot more than they got. I think in the case of Aayirathil oruvan, the majority audience may not have understood the core plot and twists. That may have confused the public and as usual people slander what they don't understand. Those movies were too visionary and ahead of our time and may be the marketing team of those films failed badly. The majority public should be prepared for what to expect, in my opinion. I just wish Selvaraghavan would make another movie like Aayirathil Oruvan.

As for Anbe Sivam,I've no idea why it failed. It had all the right combinations and with the acting like Kamal Hassan's, it should have been something over the head. It was awesome, but at the time of release, it failed. Don't know why....May be people don't accept good movies without the usual punch dialogues and exaggerated fight scenes featuring superhero talented protagonist.

----------


## Karikaalan

not just the audience. Rating for aayiraththil oruvan by behindwoods was 0.5/5.. it is the most popular critics in Tamil. Anbe Sivam too gained much negative reviews that any film can't get that worse. Tamil critics should develop before audience.

----------


## Assassin

> Some of my favourite Tamil films have been utter failure in box office collection. Some of them are Aayirathil oruvan , anbe sivam, puthupettai and the list goes on. Failure of these type of movies have lead the producers invest more in masala films. What do you guys think the reason behind this? Why do movies in different genre take time to be appreciated specially in Tamil cinema?


When it comes to Tamil movies the people mainly focus on heroes, very few audience focus on story. But these days peoples mindset changed a bit, some movies welcomed well. People didn't like unrealistic action sequences like that people will change. It will take some time I think.

----------


## Karikaalan

Yes assasin. There are some healthy growth.. let's hope it will grow further

----------


## Shana

> not just the audience. Rating for aayiraththil oruvan by behindwoods was 0.5/5.. it is the most popular critics in Tamil. Anbe Sivam too gained much negative reviews that any film can't get that worse. Tamil critics should develop before audience.


Maybe you're right. Critics should broaden their views. But seriously how could someone not love Anbe Sivam or not admire Aayirathil oruvan?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Maybe you're right. Critics should broaden their views. But seriously how could someone not love Anbe Sivam or not admire Aayirathil oruvan?


That's the standard of our critics,😂😂

----------


## Helena

> Some of my favourite Tamil films have been utter failure in box office collection. Some of them are Aayirathil oruvan , anbe sivam, puthupettai and the list goes on. Failure of these type of movies have lead the producers invest more in masala films. What do you guys think the reason behind this? Why do movies in different genre take time to be appreciated specially in Tamil cinema?


It is sad that most of the kollywood fans have a mindset of appreciating a movie based on their favourite stars and not based on the performances or story.This is because of the unwaneted hype created by a set of people and that has become a peer pressure for others too to act as a die hard fan of a particular hero.I think this is the main reason behind the failure of these type of movies.However, I think this culture is being changed little by little because nowadays some movies with low budget but a good story are appreciated by many.
Any way in my opinion Anbe Sivam would get more set of audience if they put up a theatre showthese days.

----------


## Helena

> Some of my favourite Tamil films have been utter failure in box office collection. Some of them are Aayirathil oruvan , anbe sivam, puthupettai and the list goes on. Failure of these type of movies have lead the producers invest more in masala films. What do you guys think the reason behind this? Why do movies in different genre take time to be appreciated specially in Tamil cinema?


It is sad that most of the kollywood fans have a mindset of appreciating a movie based on their favourite stars and not based on the performances or story.This is because of the unwaneted hype created by a set of people and that has become a peer pressure for others too to act as a die hard fan of a particular hero.I think this is the main reason behind the failure of these type of movies.However, this culture is being changed little by little because nowadays some movies with low budget but a good story are appreciated by many.
Any way in my opinion Anbe Sivam would get more set of audience if they put up a theatre showthese days.

----------

